

One time post, an easy way to blog  - saykou
http://www.onetimepost.com

======
bambax
I had a similar idea with Urgeous: <http://urgeous.com/>

It lets one blog by email, without the necessity of prior login ("no login
necessary... or possible").

It's not generating much interest but the one consistent advice I got was that
people would like to personalize the experience (register their own handle
instead of having their posts listed under a number).

So I'm working on this feature now.

Good luck to you anyway!

~~~
webwanderings
I sent a test email, nothing happened. I think your idea/site needs
explanation. I cannot tell what your site provides.

~~~
bambax
Normally Urgeous responds with the url of your post. If you still haven't
received anything in the next few minutes you can email support@urgeous.com
with the same email account and we'll look into it!

Thanks for testing.

Also thanks for the info that it's not clear what the service does; I'll add a
simple description.

~~~
webwanderings
You should keep it simple: blog via email, or something like that. I also
agree that people would want their own username in the URL and the URL itself
needs to be descriptive. Unless you're building a throw-away type of blogging
system where people can blog anonymously, I think it makes sense to give users
the ability to have easy-to-read blog setup.

------
netcan
This is one of those ideas that I think needs to discover some little nuance
to work. Some use-case or utility it can slot into.

Context-less web publishing or is something that (IMO) has been tried in
various forms and it doesn't seem to build momentum. The thing is, there are
fairly easy no-specialized tools for this that a lot of people already use.
Google docs & dropbox, for example.

The way I could see this taking off is for some sort of culture to arise
around it. EG, it could work for 'ask/show HN.' Stuff that's needed for a
limited time and for the purpose of a discussion.

------
yashg
Idea is good, execution is a bit shaky.

On my first attempt the post appeared and disappeared after I hit Enter in
Author field.

URL definitely needs to be better. Do what word press does, if possible
convert the title to url replacing spaces with hyphens.

Remember the Author name in the cookie. Next time I come prefill the author
name.

Include author name in url like onetimepost.com/{author}/{title}. Great SEO.

~~~
uokyas
Nice feeback. yeah url need a re-shape, and nice advice on the author field.

------
prawn
While I have long thought there is scope for someone doing "blogging for those
who don't want the commitment of a blog", I think your MVP is a bit too MVP.

One thing you could do to instantly improve is use better URLs for entries -
even something like onetimepost.com/23982/ has to beat what's there now.

~~~
uokyas
thanks for the feedback, will look into that.

------
mogui
XSS, stored XSS everywhere
<http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/37206008.jpg>

------
benilov
What's a 'tittle'?

~~~
uokyas
tittle of a the post you want to create ...

~~~
BrandonM
It looks like you have both saykou and uokyas usernames? That's frowned upon
here.

------
demetrius
Is this any different from what pastebins offer?

------
adityar
having issues. Returning empty post id. <http://imgur.com/kRdV7gm>

~~~
adityar
it's either spaces or comments..
<http://www.onetimepost.com/viewPost.php?post_id=Nzg=>

------
hayksaakian
So how do I read other people's blogs?

